# Problème avec Mail, roue qui ne s'arrête jamais !



## Yatre (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous (et bonne année 2010 !), 

Tout d'abord, je profite de ce message pour signaler que j'ai récemment switché sur un iMac 27" i7. Tout marche à merveille. Au début je jonglais entre le PC et le Mac pour travailler mais désormais tout se passe sur le Mac ; un régal !

Oui, mais je viens de rencontrer un problème avec Mail. La roue en face d'une de mes adresses Gmail tourne sans cesse et me range perpétuellement un ancien (et lourd) mail que j'avais tenté d'envoyer dans un dossier "Messages récupérés".

J'ai beau les effacer, ces copies de ce mail reviennent sans cesse et la roue continue de tourner, faisant parfois planter l'arrêt de l'application par ailleurs.

Sur le site Gmail, aucune trace de ce mail...

En espérant que vous pourrez m'aider...

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2010)

refaire ton indexation à fond

tu fermes Mail

tu vires le ou les i_ndex envelope_  qui sont dans ton dossier Mail

tu relances Mail


----------



## Yatre (3 Janvier 2010)

... à part fermer et rouvrir Mail, je n'ai RIEN compris...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

Mail fermé
tu cherches DANS ton dossier Mail du finder  le  ou les envelope index
( un seul p)
tu les vires à la corbeille
tu relances Mail


----------



## Yatre (3 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour les précisions ! Hélas ça n'a rien changé


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2010)

vbon alors hanger la plist

Mail fermé dans tes references tu as une plist com.apple.mail.plist

tu la vires
tu auras une fenetre faussement neuve tu re rentres les  comptes et hop tu retrouves tout

il est AUSSI possible qu le probleme soit ailleurs
tu ne detailles RIEN
( même pas l'OS ou facon d'utiliser le mac l'entretenir ou de te servir de Mail)

un autre grand classique
ceux qui ne rangent  jamaiis rien et avec reception- envoyés  remplis de milliers de messages


*Note du modo :* Comme expliqué dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", Mail, on n'en parle pas dans "Applications" !

On déménage.


----------



## Yatre (4 Janvier 2010)

Tout d'abord désolé d'avoir rangé mon problème dans la mauvaise rubrique.

Ensuite, "Hanger la plist" (...) n'a rien changé. L'OS de mon 27" est Snow Leopard 10.6.2, j'ouvre le mac au début de la soirée et l'éteins à la fin de la soirée. Je suis un dingue. Aucun souci avec les autres boîtes mail enregistrées sur lesquelles je reçois pourtant bien plus de courriers.

Enfin, si ça t'ennuie de me répondre, ne te force surtout pas


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2010)

Mail fermé
virer les caches Mail


----------



## ochouchou (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Apparemment c'est la combinaison Mail / GMail / IMAP qui cause ce problème :
http://www.google.com/support/forum...19&hl=fr&fid=51c8f5569601bb1900047ca38a779439
On dirait que la synchronisation des gros messages a du mal à passer et recommence sans cesse... un réglage côté GMail permettrait peut-être d'arrêter le cycle infernal ?

Bonne chance !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2010)

je ne sais pas si yatre est en imap


ce qui change des choses

( et il y a un sujet central imap gmail mail)

je dirai en cas d'imap
souci de caches
 tu peux  virer les  caches mail et voir ce que ca donne

ou tu peux limiter les BAL synchronisées ou taille des pj  etc
voir aide gmail ou fil central


----------



## ochouchou (8 Janvier 2010)

Hello again,

En fait une solution consiste à supprimer le compte IMAP dans GMail et à le recréer.
Mail doit re-synchroniser tous les emails, mais au moins il arrête de boucler sur le gros email !
Par contre on perd les drapeaux (indésirable, etc.) qui ont été créés dans Mail et ne sont pas synchronisés avec GMail.


----------



## Yatre (21 Janvier 2010)

Et bien en effet ochouchou, c'est ce que j'ai fait l'autre soir, en dernier recours et ça a marché !

Merci pour votre aide mais entre nous, allez-y molo avec les jeunes switchers ! Quelques termes anglais en moins accompagnés de descriptions un peu plus explicites par exemple !


----------

